
Tumblr updates iOS app with security fix, asks users to change passwords - ssclafani
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/07/17/tumblr-updates-its-ios-app-with-very-important-security-fix-asks-users-to-change-passwords/
======
hardwaresofton
curious - anyone doing this update, do they ask you to resign any ToS or
anything like that?

~~~
labpdx
No TOS re-sign here.

~~~
hardwaresofton
thanks for response -- paranoid me wondered if yahoo was changing the TOS and
changing passwords was a way to get agreement...

